# Catfish



## venture (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't spend much time in this part of the forum, but I do check the new posts regularly.

I am not from the south, but I do like some preparations of catfish, and I like the price sometimes.

I will post below some info about imported catfish, mostly farm raised in foreign countries.  From what I know, the catfish growers' lobby has been successful in getting the government to forbid the name of "catfish" to be used on imported "catfish".  Money talks.

There is one of many marketing ploys at the counter that really rankles me, though.  We have stores in my area labeling imported catfish as "White Roughy".  They are obviously currying favor from the positive image of "Orange Roughy" which is a totally different fish.  The White Roughy is nothing but Swai or Basa, which are nothing but imported catfish which the importers are not allowed to call catfish.  I have seen Basa marketed as Cod which is even more dishonest.  Let the buyer beware! (Caveat Emptor)

From Wikipedia for whatever you think that is worth:

Vietnamese catfish cannot be legally marketed as catfish in the US, and is subsequently referred to as swai or basa [sup][23][/sup]

If this information has been posted before I apologize.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## meateater (Apr 29, 2011)

Great post, luckily in Nevada the stores are required to say where and what. Most say farmed raised Chile or China neither of which I would eat if starving to death, if it doesn't say wild caught I don't buy it. As far as catfish I harvest them locally.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Venture said:


> I don't spend much time in this part of the forum, but I do check the new posts regularly.
> 
> I am not from the south, but I do like some preparations of catfish, and I like the price sometimes.
> 
> ...


If you have ever tasted swai or basa, regardless of how it was prepped/cooked, you would never consider calling it catfish. For about the same price as swai or basa in Cali, I'll buy tilapia. Thanks for the informative post. It's all good my friend.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2011)

We get local catfish around here. They are in all the lakes in this county. See my avatar.

OOps, changed my avatar.


----------



## 2salty (Nov 28, 2011)

meateater said:


> Great post, luckily in Nevada the stores are required to say where and what. Most say farmed raised Chile or China neither of which I would eat if starving to death, if it doesn't say wild caught I don't buy it. As far as catfish I harvest them locally.


Amen!  If it's for sale, I don't buy it.


----------



## big twig (Nov 28, 2011)

I wouldn't eat any farm raised fish at all. The stuff they feed them just goes against nature too much for my taste.


----------



## michael ark (Nov 28, 2011)

I love catfish fried ,grilled or baked .This happen down the road in memphis.http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2011/sep/11/colossal-cats/


----------



## venture (Nov 28, 2011)

Holy catfish!  My biggest fresh water fish would just be bait for that baby!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## michael ark (Nov 28, 2011)

A guy in west menphis, ark caught a 115lb cat in the mississippi on a can of


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2011)

michael ark said:


> A guy in west menphis, ark caught a 115lb cat in the mississippi on a can of


LOL---We don't grow them quite that big around here.

Not sure about down in the Conowingo Dam area, or Lake Erie, but nothing like that around here!!!

Bear


----------



## venture (Nov 28, 2011)

We used to put chicken guts out in the sun until they got really ripe!  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## michael ark (Nov 28, 2011)

Alot of people use  rotten soybean hulls or congealed blood to chum them up.


----------



## roller (Nov 28, 2011)

Farm raised catfish has no flavor taste of any kind to it. If it does the processing plants will not buy it...period.  Before they buy a pond of catfish they take samples from the pond and cook the fish in the microwave for a few minutes and if it has any fish taste to it at all its worthless...The reason for this is the resturants want to put their own flavor on the fish when they cook it. Most of my catfish comes from the river behind my shop..


----------



## venture (Nov 28, 2011)

The rotten bait we used for them added flavor!  LOLOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## roller (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a hole baited up next to my boat dock with what we call stink cheese...keeps them close...


----------



## ouachitasmoker (Jan 17, 2012)

If you eat at a restaurant the catfish is likely to be Vietnamese catfish. I talked to a restaurant owner once he said its to good a deal. I told him he just lost a customer. I mean come on how Un American can you get "Catfish". Besides there's no telling what there feeding them over there


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 17, 2012)

Most of the restaurants in our area serve local catfish. It's very abundant around here.


----------



## ouachitasmoker (Jan 17, 2012)

So how is smoked catfish anybody ever smoke any or got any good recipes.


----------



## venture (Jan 17, 2012)

I have never tried to smoke catfish.

It is a very delicate fish.  I would think of others to smoke.  A more substantial texture with more oil.  Like salmon or trout?

Then again in sausage?  But the catfish is also very mild in flavor?

I think I would go in another direction.  Others might disagree?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## clyde79 (Jan 17, 2012)

we use bacon for catfish bait here, just think its funny to use something from the smoker to catch something for the smoker


----------



## sprky (Jan 17, 2012)

LOL buying cat fish never. If I want cat I just go to the lake, or my freezer. I have never caught a blue cat that big but flat heads yes several times. To catch flat heads ya use a jug line or limb line with a big ole gold fish as bait, when the rivers on the rise.  For blues and channels I use shad sides that have been buried for a year, a trick my grand dad taught me. For trot lines I use crawdads. There is a lake not too far from my house under an hour away. Divers have gone down along the dam, and say they will never go back as there are cats in there bigger then they are. Can't say for sure it's true but that's what I hear. The dam is made of old RR box cars, so not imposable.

As to smoking cat I have tried it and don't care for it, I like them dipped in an egg wash, rolled in cornmeal and flour mix, and fried up.


----------



## clyde79 (Jan 18, 2012)

we dont smoke them all the way just for flavor then deep fry them the same way as SPRKY and sprinkle with some seasoning


----------



## grabber (Jan 18, 2012)

Guy once told me if you want to catch catfish, punch holes in cat food cans, throw them in the water around where you'll be fishing.  As they rot and smell, the catfish hang in the area and go nuts, looking for meal and will bite on anything.  Better check with your local laws, as in some areas, this may be illegal or considered baiting.


----------



## coacher72 (Jan 18, 2012)

A local BBQ restaurant served smoked catfish for a while. My wife really liked it. I didn't think it was too bad, but I like smoked pork or beef a lot better.


----------

